# Walnut Burl/Birdseye Maple Trough turkey call and striker



## James (Apr 16, 2014)

Worked this up tonight. Walnut is from my front yard.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 16, 2014)

Very nice! That wood goes very well together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

